# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > دسترسی به داده ها (ADO.Net و LINQ و ...) > سوال: منظور از ؟ در نوع داده int? در Entity Framework چیست؟

## behzadkhan

با سلام

موقعی که یک مدل را از دیتابیس آپدیت می کنم نوع داده int به int? تغییر میکند. در واقع منظور از ؟ چه می باشد و چه کاربردی دارد.

با تشکر

----------


## parvizwpf

در واقع این علامت به معنای قبول مقادیر nullable هست. یعنی نوع داده ای شما میتونه مقادیر نال رو پذیرش کنه.

----------


## behzadkhan

با سلام

ممنون از جوابتون.

لطفا در غالب یک مثال توضیح دهید.

با تشکر

----------


## aghayex

int a=(int)null;    ===>error
int? a=(int)null;    ===>Ok

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

سلام.
این نکته رو به پاسخ دوستان اضافه کنم که در حقیقت int? به معنای Nullable<int> هستش. در واقع 

int? number = 2;

معادل

Nullable<int> number = 2; 

هستش. دقت کنید که شما می تونید جای int (در مثال فوق) از دیگر Value Type ها نیز استفاده کنید (مثل bool، decimal و بطور کلی، Value Type ها).

موفق باشید.

----------

